# A sad day



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Well after 5 months of living in this new place our landlord has turned out to be a total nutter.

it is so bad at this point i have given up on renting and sat down with a real estate agent to hammer out the details to get us into our own house.

last night I went downstairs and started the dismantle of the 8 x 13 af layout.

this will be a big disappointment to the grandkids but hopefully whatever house this agent can get us into will have enough room for me to start again. ( I set up the G scale train on the front porch last night so that they can have a round or two with that today when they visit)

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well that sucks!  :smilie_daumenneg:

Didn't you plan the layout to come apart easy for moving?
Or was that someone else.


One good thing is if you get your own you won't have to worry about a fruitloop land lord anymore.
Look for one with a BIG train room. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

big ed said:


> Well that sucks!  :smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> Didn't you plan the layout to come apart easy for moving?
> Or was that someone else.
> ...


Unfortunately I did not plan on moving any time in the near future (landlord seemed fantastic when we moved in) so no I did not plan it so that the tables could be taken apart in sections and moved


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes things happen for a reason ... one door closes; another opens. Bigger, better and YOURS on the horizon, I hope!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

TJ's has a point -- look at all you've learned by creating this layout. Now you can take that experience to the next level with a better, maybe even larger one. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is not good news......good luck and I am sure you find a new place that will work out for you. Agree on the next lease that bind both you and he to a longer lease period and if he breaks it, he pays the relocation cost. Don't forget, ypou have rights also.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Embrace the destruction. Channel your inner godzirra!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

broox said:


> Embrace the destruction. Channel your inner godzirra!



OH I already did ....that mountain didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing to hold you back when YOU own the house....Your walls, you put holes where you want to...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Mayhem said:


> Nothing to hold you back when YOU own the house....Your walls, you put holes where you want to...


I forsee a G scale train parking inside the house when not in use


----------

